# Newbie question. Can I use any case for my Dell Alienware Aurora R4  Desktop components?



## Defias932 (May 25, 2015)

Forgive my question if it's a simple yes, since googling around says in general cases are generally replaceable. But i'm still a bit worried that it may not be the case for this particular desktop?

I purchased a second hand Alienware Aurora R4 desktop online for a really good price. Its awesome. But my issue with it is that the case itself is around 45 lbs (20kg). I'm heading back home in around a week or so, and there is no way that i can bring this heavy thing back home with me. I figured my best option would be to remove all the components, ditch the case, and set it up back home using whatever case i can buy. 

So my question is - is it possible for me to set up my Alienware Aurora components in a completely different case and it function completely normal? I'm aware it will lose certain features such as the 'lighting features' and such, but my main concern is how it looks like everything in it looks as though it fits snug and perfect. And i've read some thing about how there's a fan at the front of the case that cools the GPU via a designated airflow in the case.

No idea what I'm talking about to be honest. Help! Please!


----------



## OAcesync (May 25, 2015)

You should be able to swap the components out and put them in another case but the problem is that you first have to open out the Alienware desktop and identify the form factor of the motherboard and then buy a case according to that form factor, you will have to buy some thermal paste e.g Arctic Silver, clean the thermal paste already on the CPU and Watercooling pump head and then reapply it to the face of the CPU since you will have remove the watercooler.
Also I wouldn't recommend doing by yourself without the help of a computer tech or someone who knows how to build PCs because you have put together the hard drive, GPU, Motherboard,Watercooler, PSU without any manual guides to help you and you have to make sure that you connect the right cables in. Also you have to make sure you have anti static material to pack your components in to make sure you don't break anything. Honestly it's a lot more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## peche (May 25, 2015)

the principal question here is : where do you bought the computer and where are you from?
fitting hardware into a Alienware case is not a real problem, but fitting Alienware hardware on another case may be a real pain in the *ss.... 

Regards.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2015)

Looks to me like the Aurora uses a MicroATX mother since it only has 4 PCIe expansion slots so anything mid tower case should do. Cooler Master N200, is mini tower and will fit the system fine, and should cut the weight down by a lot.


----------



## Jetster (May 25, 2015)

You have to visually check all plugs and screw patters. 

Its never a simple yes. Dell loves to put in proprietary plugs and other features. They have gotten a lot better at using off the shelf parts but just when I think they have stopped then t comes back. 

Expect problems is the correct response. Hey but we all like a challenge


----------



## OAcesync (May 25, 2015)

Defias932 said:


> Forgive my question if it's a simple yes, since googling around says in general cases are generally replaceable. But i'm still a bit worried that it may not be the case for this particular desktop?
> 
> I purchased a second hand Alienware Aurora R4 desktop online for a really good price. Its awesome. But my issue with it is that the case itself is around 45 lbs (20kg). I'm heading back home in around a week or so, and there is no way that i can bring this heavy thing back home with me. I figured my best option would be to remove all the components, ditch the case, and set it up back home using whatever case i can buy.
> 
> ...


Wait just to check what GPU do you have in the Alienware computer and how many?


----------



## Defias932 (May 25, 2015)

OAcesync said:


> Wait just to check what GPU do you have in the Alienware computer and how many?


There's 1 GPU, im not sure exactly what model, but it looks like it might be the nvidia geforce GTX 970


----------



## Defias932 (May 25, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Looks to me like the Aurora uses a MicroATX mother since it only has 4 PCIe expansion slots so anything mid tower case should do. Cooler Master N200, is mini tower and will fit the system fine, and should cut the weight down by a lot.


I'll look into one! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Defias932 (May 25, 2015)

Jetster said:


> You have to visually check all plugs and screw patters.
> 
> Its never a simple yes. Dell loves to put in proprietary plugs and other features. They have gotten a lot better at using off the shelf parts but just when I think they have stopped then t comes back.
> 
> Expect problems is the correct response. Hey but we all like a challenge


Damn. Well I managed to ask a friend who's familiar with building PC's for help in assembling it when i get back. Hopefully he'll be knowledgeable enough to solve it!


----------



## Devon68 (May 25, 2015)

Pictures, take lots of pictures before unplugging things and taking out components and you should be fine.


----------



## Jetster (May 25, 2015)

Make sure you keep the rear I/O Plate


----------



## OAcesync (May 26, 2015)

Defias932 said:


> There's 1 GPU, im not sure exactly what model, but it looks like it might be the nvidia geforce GTX 970




Due to research it's either the Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti or 580 so make sure you buy a case that can hold a 267mm card, most mid towers can easily do so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## peche (May 26, 2015)

gigabyte makes big ass cards... so you better take the correct measurements...


----------

